# Optimal pyramix algorithm



## Nan0 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, i am currently building with a girl mate, a robot that solve the pyramix !
We have the equipment to build the robot and control the cube, even to scan it (3D printers, raspberry pi, arduino, and so on ....).
We want to make the solve as fast as possible, and my understanding of the cube and maths behind it don't allow me to code an optimal algorithm myself.
Currently, this one exist and works well : http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/javascript/pyraminj.htm
But with my m8, we are using python (mostly for simplicity and the computer vision library ^^)
So is there somewhere a python algorithm that do that ?  (don't really want to translate 522 lines of javascripts to python )

Let me know !


----------

